
Ask HN: What is your favourite YouTube channels for learning? - aloy
Some of my favorite educational youtube channels are-<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UC9-y-6csu5WGm29I7JiwpnA
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UC6nSFpj9HTCZ5t-N3Rm3-HA
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCXhSCMRRPyxSoyLSPFxK7VA
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCsT0YIqwnpJCM-mx7-gSA4Q
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCZYTClx2T1of7BRZ86-8fow
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCC552Sd-3nyi_tk2BudLUzA
======
peller
What are you interested in learning? Or do you mean learning how to learn?

If you're asking specifically about development, this thread was posted just
the other day and has tons of great youtube options:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702651)

~~~
aloy
I want to know about about channels that talks about physics, biology,
chemistry, psychology, math, history... everything.

------
umbs
A recent thread on similar question, but for developers:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702651)

